# walleyes In the red river



## buchwheat

Hey 
Has anyone been out to the red river for walleyes.
me and my friend Went yesterday and got 5 keepers.
Just seein how others are doing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Still fishing? What part of the river were you on...

I kinda miss the ol' red.


----------



## drjongy

A couple years ago a friend of mine pulled a nice 12 pounder from the Red in the spring. He was fishing below a dam.


----------



## PJ

Their out there and this is a great time in the year to catch them.


----------



## buchwheat

Im 30 miles south of fargo ND


----------



## Walleye fisher

Hey I live in Fargo and my kid wantes to fish for walleye's in the red. I have never fished for them in the red where would I fish at for them.


----------



## gandergrinder

Try the dams in Fargo. There are three in Fargo and they can all be good but I like the north dam the best. You will probably catch a bunch of fish no matter where you go but they may not all be walleyes. Good luck.


----------



## Walleye fisher2

Thaks for the infor. ganderginder. Ha have any infor for fishing in Ashtabula for the eyes? :splat:


----------



## Fish King 999

Have fun


----------



## buchwheat

If you guys know where the wild rice is there is a good place about 3 or 4 miles out of colfax


----------



## Fish King 999

Were is the best fishing in the wild rice and what do I us Buchwheat? 
:beer:


----------



## buchwheat

we fish east of colfax ND . There was another guy acras the river from us and he cought 25 walleyes in probably 2 hrs.
we use fathead minows


----------



## Fish King 999

Buchwheat do you know about how far down to fish in the wild rice with the fathead minows? and what colors do you use?


----------



## buchwheat

I fish on the bottom and use a normal hook, normal weight and normal color of minnow which is silver.

Where do you fish at ???


----------



## Fish King 999

I fish up at Leach Lake by Waker MN. There is some good fishing up there. I go Northern fihsing, Bass fishing, and walleye fishing.

I go fishing at Ashtabula haven't had relly eny look there this year. Do you have eny tips on fishing at Ashtabula?

Buchwheat I live on the redriver and I would like to lear how to catfish.


----------



## njsimonson

Fish King -

Ashtabula is a tough one to crack. I usually don't fish it until after June 1. Usually mid-summer you can pattern the walleyes, and find them in certain spots and certain depths either by trolling crankbaits, or spinners and bottom bouncers. Chartreuse is a good color.

A buddy of mine said to me this spring, "You can use whatever color you want on Ashtabula, as long as it's chartreuse." I like silver and chartreuse JB spinners with the hole in the middle of them.

Good luck.


----------



## buchwheat

Fish king

Ive never been on ashtabula. 
When I go catfishing, i uswe the same setup as I told you before. fish on the botom.
I use crawlers. put as much as you can fit on the hook and about a half inch to an inch tail. 
you might catc carp doing this to so if your rod is bent in half its eaither a cat or carp.


----------



## Fish King 999

I went up to Leach Lake for the the weekend I got 2 Walleyes One 26 1/2.
And a Babby Northern. I would say that it was a good tern out for the wether. :snow:

Did you go fishing this weekend?


----------



## buchwheat

yeah
no walleyes but a couple of respectable carp


----------



## Fish King 999

Did you go on the Wild Rice River?


----------



## buchwheat

no on the red


----------



## Fish King 999

Did you cech eny thing?


----------



## buchwheat

yeah i caught some carp and cats


----------

